# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Is this a Wild Type Normal Ball Python?

## Marwan

Unfortunately due to the forums server crash it would appear that my post vanished into the ether so Ill try again. Basically I have had my Male ball python for the last 3 years and have always assumed he was a normal. Lately however Ive been looking into breeding and as a result researching morphs and it has cast some doubt as to wether or not he is indeed a normal. Its not something which is of great concern to me I love this little guy either way but it would be something which would be nice to know.

The two main things that have caused the doubt is how bright he is in comparison to most normals Ive worked with and have seen and as well as his pattern seeming to be greatly reduced. I have attached pictures and the head picture is the best representation of his colour.

He is at 982g (empty) last time I weighed him which Im so happy about because this little guy had me panicking for a long time after he went into a fast which lasted 18 months!! In that time he lost a total of about 76g but this was over a year ago since it ended and hes recently developed the appetite of a boa haha. Maybe its the new males scent or just hes decided he want to fatten up more. Either way Im happy to indulge him in his current binge. 

Also on a slightly different note I was given a black eyed Leucistic (Super Fire) who is solid white with not a single scale of colour in him. I have just discovered the ivory ball pythons and they appear very similar and so if anyone knows how to visually tell them apart that would be great .

Thank you everyone in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## asplundii

Yep, wild-type  :Smile:

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Yep normal  :Smile:  He looks alot like my Dean

----------


## Marwan

Thanks guys! I thought he was a normal and my first snake and by god has he taught me a lot of lessons most of which the hard way. 

Ive attached a few pictures of the Male super fire I was given




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Thanks guys! I thought he was a normal and my first snake and by god has he taught me a lot of lessons most of which the hard way. 
> 
> Ive attached a few pictures of the Male super fire I was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks alot like a BEL although I could just be missing the color spots  :Smile:

----------


## asplundii

> That looks alot like a BEL although I could just be missing the color spots


Not all BlkELs have yellow spotting, there are all white BlkELs

----------


## wolfy-hound

First definitely a normal.

Second is harder to tell, the super fires do come in all white without the dots of yellow/orange.

----------


## cchardwick

Keep in mind that many morphs can't be distinguished from a normal so unless you know the breeding you may never know.  Could be het for any number of recessive genes, many of my normal are possible hets and after a few lines of breeding they just forget about the possible het because it's so remote (but possible).  Also could be a yellowbelly, gravel, asphalt, etc...  Look at highways bred to normal, you can't even tell what the babies are, they are either yellowbelly or gravel, but no one can tell them apart, they all look normal.  Even the pros will list them as either yellowbelly or gravel / asphalt (but can't be sure).

----------


## cchardwick

Also, in that first snake I don't see the alien heads typical of a normal.  I just looked up 'spotnose', that base morph looks like a normal too, but mix it with clown and WOW!  Seems there are quite a few suttle morphs that really pop when mixed with the right genes.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I think it's disingenuous to say "no one can tell" a yellowbelly or a gravel from a normal. They are more subtle morphs but experienced people can pick them out quite easily. SOME yellowbellies are even more subtle than usual and can be difficult, but the morph overall does have distinctions to tell it from a normal.

----------


## BeelzeBall.

yes he is normal, somebody gave you a super fire? lucky guy

----------


## Alexiel03

First is a normal, they come in different shades but are beautiful too  :Smile:  here are 2 normals I owned a while back,  they were completely different in color.


Sent from my LGL39C using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## Marwan

> yes he is normal, somebody gave you a super fire? lucky guy


Yeah it was weird actually, saw it advertised and thought Id ask if it was available and they offered to bring him to me and when they arrived they said we want you to have him and give him a new home. He is in perfect health, weights 1200g, an appetite of a boa and extremely friendly. Well hes friendly now but the first day I got him home and set him up in a nice warm viv I went in and he tried to eat me haha. Turns out that the previous owner couldnt remember when he was last fed and had been over a month! Now I know they can fast and I learnt that with my normal who fasted 18 months but this one was really hungry and ready for food. Since then I can get him out whenever and he have never even looked at me funny since. Guess her learnt not to bite the hand that feeds him xD

----------

_BeelzeBall._ (10-28-2017)

----------


## Marwan

Wow that light Coloured one looks nothing like a normal. If I had seen it somewhere I would have said it was something like a pastel. Normals are truley amazing!

----------


## Zincubus

> Thanks guys! I thought he was a normal and my first snake and by god has he taught me a lot of lessons most of which the hard way. 
> 
> Ive attached a few pictures of the Male super fire I was given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow getting a WHITE Royal for free is amazing !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> I think it's disingenuous to say "no one can tell" a yellowbelly or a gravel from a normal. They are more subtle morphs but experienced people can pick them out quite easily. SOME yellowbellies are even more subtle than usual and can be difficult, but the morph overall does have distinctions to tell it from a normal.


I have seen pictures where I could tell and some that I cannot. If you know how to do it please let me know. I attempted to "split" a highway with a normal last season but no eggs. I was not going to repeat the breeding this year because I am even more unsure a year later that I can figure out which is which.

----------


## Ax01

> First is a normal, they come in different shades but are beautiful too  here are 2 normals I owned a while back,  they were completely different in color.


Is that Baby?!! she was sooo beautiful.   :Love:

----------


## Alexiel03

> Is that Baby?!! she was sooo beautiful.


Yup that's Baby <3

Sent from my LGL39C using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

> Yup that's Baby <3


she was the prettiest girl ever. 

 :Floating:

----------


## redshepherd

Yep, first is a normal and 2nd is a super fire. Many super fires can be pure white.

Also Alexial, that second one is crazy looking! Awesome!

----------


## Alexiel03

> Yep, first is a normal and 2nd is a super fire. Many super fires can be pure white.
> 
> Also Alexial, that second one is crazy looking! Awesome!


Thanks, I wish I still had her, I wanted to breed her

Sent from my LGL39C using Tapatalk

----------

